# Traynor YBA-300



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice to see this amp has finally been released. Should be a winner.

Traynor Amps: Bass Heads

TD


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Any word on how much this one is? I'd love to run my rig with two heads and cabinets, one for lows and one for highs.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

$1450.00 at L&M. The amp weighs only 51 lbs, which is very good for a 300 watt tube amp.

TD


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow! Finally! That looks absolutely awesome. Traynor is going for making the ultimate bass amp. Finally and amp to blow the SVT VR away.
This is quite the step up from the YBA200 that uses 4 KT88s.
This one uses *12* EL34s!!! and they can be swapped out for 6L6s if you want. It ships with the EL34s (for grittier vintage tone). That seems nice because you only need matched pairs of a fairly common (and reasonably priced) tube type. Besides, I imagine if you want this amp, you really want to nail the warmth and grit of tube bass amp, so why lessen that effect off the bat with the more hi-fi sounding 6L6s.

With double the amount of power tubes of the SVTs, I wonder how conservative it's 300 watt rating is. I imagine it has significantly more power than the SVTs, with much longer tube life.

Anyways, it's not on the L&M website yet. On the L&M website, the YBA200 is $940 and the Ampeg SVT VR is $2075.
My guess is that the price will be between $1500 and $2000 somewhere. I wouldn't be surprised if they even try to undercut the SVT classic at $1775. If they could pull that off, you'd think they would have a real run on these, and make a little more history while they are at it.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Thornton Davis said:


> $1450.00 at L&M. The amp weighs only 51 lbs, which is very good for a 300 watt tube amp.
> 
> TD


Yeah that's not bad at all, reminds me every day how good of a deal I got on my YBA 200. Sat at the local dealer for 6 months for $1600 +tax with the matching cabinet so the owners put it in an auction in the local newspaper, however much the product was worth would be how much advertising space they would get. I can't remember what the reserve price was but I bought the head and cab for $975 tax in, not bad for a brand new all tube rig. I'd like to get my hands on one though, I think having the more powerful 300 watt handle the lows would make a massive sound.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Thornton Davis said:


> $1450.00 at L&M. The amp weighs only 51 lbs, which is very good for a 300 watt tube amp.
> 
> TD


Whoa! so they are in stores now? At that price, I think we have a real ball game!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll have to check my YBA after but I'm pretty sure mine is loaded with 6L6s.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> I'll have to check my YBA after but I'm pretty sure mine is loaded with 6L6s.


Are they originals or did you retube?
The latest YBA200 models came with KT88s.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

bcmatt said:


> Whoa! so they are in stores now? At that price, I think we have a real ball game!


They'll be in the stores in a month from now. The official release date is Feb 10/11, which is the date they'll start shipping. And $1450.00 is the store (street) price.

TD


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, only a month away...
I've been thinking about this amp more and more(and I don't even like playing bass!).

Thinking about power tube prices and using JJ tubes as an example:
6 6550s in an SVT = $217.20
12 EL34s in the YBA300 = $171

Of course, with separate bias control for each pair in the YBA300, you have only to replace *17%* of the tubes at any given time if trouble arises with one. Besides, the YBA300 has the feature of protecting the circuit from a bad tube and working with just the remaining good tubes, so you can finish your gig no problem with the remaining 10 power tubes.

I imagine the YBA300 should easily have more power and available grit than any SVT for a much better price. I am so impressed with this thing...on paper. I can't wait to hear what it actually can do!
Not that I can afford any spending like this anyways...


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

So, is this coming out soon, or what?
Last I heard it was bumped back to March 15th. Any new news? I'm really looking forward to hearing some clips and watching some youtubes on this thing!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Traynor YBA300 - ITALMELODIE

Price: $1,449.99


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

bcmatt said:


> So, is this coming out soon, or what?
> Last I heard it was bumped back to March 15th. Any new news? I'm really looking forward to hearing some clips and watching some youtubes on this thing!


I believe that they will commence shipping on March 15th. I'm expecting mine to arrive at my local Toronto L&M store tomorrow March 17th. 

TD


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Thornton Davis said:


> I believe that they will commence shipping on March 15th. I'm expecting mine to arrive at my local Toronto L&M store tomorrow March 17th.


Well, you MUST make a youtube video of this amp the moment you get it. The whole world is waiting and the only video so far is somebody at NAMM talking about it for a minute.... The anticipation generated should make you an internet celebrity and any random video of you looking at and switching your amp on should go viral...


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I received a call this morning advising me that my YBA300 had just arrived at the store and was ready for me to pickup. 

FYI, Yorkville decided to swap the EL34 power tubes for 6L6 power tubes as standard. I'm told that was done because of the feedback Yorkville received from the 4 sample units that were sent into the field during early April for a couple of weeks. The over whelming comments were that the 6L6's sounded much better than the EL34's in the amp.

However, EL34's can still be installed at any point in time, they just won't be installed at the factory when the YBA300's leaves Yorkville.

TD


----------

